# J.P. "Jipp Dawg" Old Skull Toulon



## mandapocalypse (Nov 14, 2010)

Lived in NYC at C-Squat for awhile, currently was living in Minneapolis... when a young pup sang in OLD SKULL (video posted below).... Fucking amazing, crazy, dude.

One of my best friends, considered him a brother... He will be missed greatly.


----------



## Fungus (Nov 14, 2010)

Old SKull was so bad ass. I didn't realize those kids would become heroin addicts.


----------



## paddymelt (Nov 14, 2010)

RIP JIPPERS!!! This is such a fukin tragedy. My thoughts are with his brother Jamie (JP died on Jamie's bday), his son Aiden and Michelle who now has to raise JP's kid without a father and has to oneday explain why and how JP had to die. JP will be missed by many and I'm thankful that he left behind some great music (Planned Collapse & Old Skull) and so many unforgettable memories.
View attachment 19995

LIFE IS STRIFE YO!!!


----------



## mandapocalypse (Nov 17, 2010)

Back in MPLS to deal with this shit... it's so dark here.... fucked up. 
Huge loss.


----------



## paddymelt (Nov 17, 2010)

Shelly D and Nicole are on their way out there too... I'm sure a lot of people are. Do you know if there's a funeral/wake/memorial happening in Minne soon? I know they're having a memorial at C on Saturday... wish I could be there for support.


----------



## ericafuckyea (Mar 1, 2011)

thats fucked up. RIP.


----------

